

A Categorical Programming Language (1987) [pdf] - TriinT
http://www.tom.sfc.keio.ac.jp/~hagino/thesis.pdf

======
mikhailfranco
Also check out Rydeheard & Burstall's 'Computational Category Theory':

[http://83.143.248.39/faculty/aganchev/Category%20Theory/Ryde...](http://83.143.248.39/faculty/aganchev/Category%20Theory/Rydeheard-
Burstall/Computational%20Cat%20Theory.pdf)

and all the SpecWare stuff of course:

<http://www.specware.org/doc.html>

